# Has my doe absorbed her pregnancy?



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought a yearling alpine doe in October. She was bred to a buck about the 25th if I remember right. day 145 is March 19th. I brought her home about 3 weeks after she was bred. In mid December I had her ultrasounded and confirmed pregnant with 1. 
the living situation we're in has become tense with an unruly border collie that wants to spend her whole day tormenting my goats, so needless to say everyone's been really stressed out for awhile. We are working hard to resolved this issue. I HATE that my goats are living in a constant state of awareness and stress. The dog can't get to them, but she still paces the fence and hopes for an appendage or a nose to stick out so she can grab it. 
I don't want to talk about this. I know this is unacceptable. I am asking about the doe and some advice on her. She is showing no signs of pregnancy and her belly feels "squishy" for lack of a better term. All my other does have bellies like a full water ballon and hers isn't like that. She is also showing no signs of an udder. Her vulva looks like a doe's does before she's bred. She has never shown signs of loosing the pregnancy. 
I am sending blood in to pregnancy test her. I will know in a week. 
Has any one had this happen before? Is it possible she just absorbed the pregnancy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry you are gong through this.

Have you seen any blood coming out of her vulva?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes it's hard to tell a doe is pregnant when they're only carrying one, in some cases you can't tell until they give birth. So I wouldn't completely lose hope yet.
As for the dog, I would tie it up or just get rid of it, I don't tolerate that bad behavior. You could try training it with a shock collar or something if it's a family pet, like every time it paces the goat pen give it a good shock. It's definitely not healthy for the goats to have the dog do that though....
You could post a pic of your does rear and udder area, maybe we can help determine whether she's still preggo or not.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jillybean said:


> Is it possible she just absorbed the pregnancy?


I've never had that happen and I suppose it's possible. However, if she settled on the 25th of October that would put her at being a little over 3 month's bred and I would think the fetus would be developed enough (bone structure) she would have to pass it as opposed to absorbing it.


----------



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the replys. This is not my dog! I would never tolerate this behavior from my own dog. 
She has no udder, but I do have pics of her vulva. I just have to figure out how to get them from my phone onto here.
I was thinking maybe she absorbed it in maybe December or January. There has been no bloody discharge or anything like that.


----------



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

here's a picture. She did squat a little when I held up her tail, so it made her vulva a little puffy.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I have concerns about my ff too ... But noticed to day she is not "building " an udder but the skin there in not tight against muscle anymore but I still cannot feel any mammory type tissue I think this small change is promising  and has had no heat signs ... So maybe it's the same with your girl?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jillybean, her vulva area indicates she is bred. All I can suggest is to keep an eye on it to see if it draws back up to where the tip is pointing outward instead of down. I would think if she had absorbed the fetus/aborted in December or January the lack of pregnancy hormones would have already returned her vulva area to a normal state, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had one goat last year that I was using as a comparison for how far along my bred doe was - until something in the "open" doe kicked me!  :greengrin: she kidded a single two months later.

I agree with the others that absorption would happen early on; if she hasn't shown any signs of miscarriage I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree too. 

Just watch her.


----------



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I feel much better about it. I paid a lot of money for this doe and was soooo excited about the breeding. I would hate to loose it!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I have an alpine who bags up late. Feel it everyday and see if it starts to feel a bit puffy as she gets closer.


----------



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

sandhillfarm said:


> I have an alpine who bags up late. Feel it everyday and see if it starts to feel a bit puffy as she gets closer.


I will be diligent and keep checking everyday. Thank you all of you for your help.


----------

